# Initialiser la carte mère ?



## Archimede (13 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes 

Dans son bouquin "Mon Mac parfait", Eric Chacra préconise l'initialisation de la carte mère lorsqu'on a un mac avec "un peu de bouteille".

Je suis dubitatif !

A quoi cela sert-il ? Il y a-t-il un danger ?

Merci

PS: iMac 500MHz

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Zitoune (11 Février 2003)

Mais surtout : comment faire ?


----------



## stef (12 Février 2003)

Un petit élément de réponse au détour d'une page de macdépanne :

Macdépanne


----------



## tornade13 (12 Février 2003)

Un ptit conseil au passage pour initialiser la carte mere se servir d'un objet *non* metalique au risque d'endomager les circuits


----------



## Ritchie (13 Février 2003)

Et le petit bouton en forme de triangle situé sous le port modem?
Normalement, il sert à la réinitialisation. Dès que ton mac est en ordre de fonctionnement ne fais pas d'extinction et force le redémarrage en pressant sur ce bouton


----------

